# DIY 150g Stand and Canopy Many pics to come



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

So i just got a 150g tank for 150 bucks from a friend and gonna build a stand and canopy for it. The stand i started off by 6 4x4's and notched them out for the frame to sit in them here are some pics of the 4x4's that i started on and will post more pics as i progres.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I see you got a nice start on your bacteria colony!

Can't wait to see more pictures.

kevin


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

Please explain what do you mean Bacteria Colony..


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I was afraid that joke was too obtuse. I also have a boy and a girl, and kids are really dirty...covered in bacteria...the nitrogen cycle...bacteria...any time you need to explain a joke, you know you told it badly.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Nice growout tank :lol: 
Couldn't help another bad joke.
Going to be a fun build to watch opcorn:


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

You guys are to funny. When the wife gets home i am gonna work on the horizontal parts of it and get the frame done tonight. I am thinking i am gonna use birch 1/4 ply for sheeting and 3/4 Birch ply for the doors what do you think...


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

It wont let me say B I R C H that is weird..


----------



## phillyb (Apr 1, 2009)

Lookin good!

opcorn:


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is the frame all put together. I just need to sheet the bottom for a floor for it and i am also gonna put a sheet on top for the tank to sit on. Here are some pics.. The Stand will sit about 34" high i opted to make it a tad bit high cause i like nice tall tanks. I think overall from bottom to top of canopy it will be close to 65 to 67"


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

ridley25 said:


> I was afraid that joke was too obtuse. I also have a boy and a girl, and kids are really dirty...covered in bacteria...the nitrogen cycle...bacteria...any time you need to explain a joke, you know you told it badly.


hahaha, i liked it


----------



## Malawi King (Apr 10, 2009)

looks great what do u plan of for filtration?

good deal to!!!

what i dont get is why people dont use 4x4's and most do 2x4 is it becouse of cost?

4x4 would seem much stronger and u would need less support?


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah 4x4's are way stronger i had some laying around the house so i figured i would use them. Filtration i have to Magnum 350's, 2 AC110's and a Powerhead 902 with a Sponge Attached. I think that will be more than enough. Lighting i am not sure i was thinking of doing 4 48" T-8's but as for lights it self i think i am gonna do the 6700k 32w bulbs what do you think. Any suggestions greatly appreciated..


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

Malawi King said:


> what i dont get is why people dont use 4x4's and most do 2x4 is it becouse of cost?
> 
> 4x4 would seem much stronger and u would need less support?


I just built two new stands for my tanks. My original plan was to use 4 x 4's for the legs. Unfortunately the HD only carries treated 4x4's or the ridiulously expensive Cedar ones. So I opted for 2x4's instead. It turned out to be easier too, I was able to notch them like KEVIN with just my jig saw. Here's what my new stands look like.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Malawi King said:


> looks great what do u plan of for filtration?
> 
> good deal to!!!
> 
> ...


4 by 4's are a substandard choice because they warp and twist more than other lumber dimensions. Also when you notch them, they are only as strong as their thinest part, so that turns them into a 2 by 4 or 2 by 2 anyway, but with yearnings to imitate a pretzel. Where you might want a 4 by 4 cross section, two 2 by 4's with a half inch plywood "filling" are stronger in the direction parallel to the plywood insert and much, much more stable than a 4 by 4 because of the more balanced grain and the laminations.


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

Notching mine was rather fun i used a table saw for all the cuts. For one side i set my blade to 3 1/2 high and cut that then set the blade to 1 1/2 long it was rather Precise I was impressed how it turned out. BTW I am a union Finish Carpenter. So i gotta a little bit more skills than the average joe. Ok sorry had to brag a little.


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am gonna finish up the sheeting of the bottom and the top tommorrow and work on the 1x4 trim pieces this weekend i hope.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Malawi King said:


> what i dont get is why people dont use 4x4's and most do 2x4 is it becouse of cost?
> 
> 4x4 would seem much stronger and u would need less support?


Most people don't use 4x4's because they're not necessary. 2x4's have more than enough strength to hold up a tank. Keep in mind, in a properly built stand, the weight will be transferred vertically through the stand uprights. Ever seen a 2x4 crushed in the long axis? Nope, me neither.

My stand for my 135 has 2x4 uprights, with 2x3's bearing the weight. It's solid as a rock. Why did I use those sizes? Because i had them. Same reason the OP used 4x4's.


----------



## ctinsley (Apr 24, 2009)

Great Idea to make the stand taller. My stand is 36 inches and it looks great. There is nothing worse than a tank that you have to bend over to look at. Keep the pics comin.


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

kevin1488 said:


> Notching mine was rather fun i used a table saw for all the cuts. For one side i set my blade to 3 1/2 high and cut that then set the blade to 1 1/2 long it was rather Precise I was impressed how it turned out. BTW I am a union Finish Carpenter. So i gotta a little bit more skills than the average joe. Ok sorry had to brag a little.


You have every right to brag looks great so far can't wait to see more. opcorn:


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just picked up some 2x2's and some 1x4's for the stand and the 2x2's for the canopy frame hopefully i will get some work done this weekend..


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

So i put the 3/4 top and the osb bottom on. I also got all the framing for the canopy so i will be doing that this weekend also. Then once i get all the framing done i am gonna get the oak plywood for the rest.. Here are some pics..


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well here is the beginning of the frame for the canopy. There will be a 2x4 brace in the middle it will the bulbs mounted on the 3/4 top and it will have 4 swing doors in front. Here are some pics.


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

I gotta give the guy with the curved canopy and great crown molding on the stand a hands down the best work i have seen..


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Lookin' good opcorn:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

looks great so far. Keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks good. How do you plan on removing the canopy to clean, etc? Will you put doors on the front that are big enough to let you reach the back corner of the tank without removing the canopy?

So far so good :thumb:


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah said and done the doors for the canopy shoud be about 6 1/2" high so i should be able to get back there to clean.. so i guess we will see. I picked up some Birch plywood today for fairly cheap so that is the next step.


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well i got the 1x4 finished and started on the outside of it. I got 1/4 b i r c h ply i am covering it with. As this point i am gonna focus on the stand and get it finished i wanna get this tank in the house bad. Here are some pics..


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Ali1 (Apr 7, 2005)

i like i like


----------



## goretex11 (Jun 24, 2008)

Most definitely looking good. I'd love to do a custom stand since all my background is in custom woodworking. Alas, the spot in the wall where my tank resides is really the only safe place from the "T-man" (my 17-month-old son).


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

Here are so more pics got the skin all the way done and but the corner molding on and one coat of Stain got put more on but i figured i would share some pics.. Enjoy


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is 2 coats and i decided to put it in the living room..Below the top 1x6 is a shadow thats why its so dark.. Enjoy


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Lookin' Good. opcorn:


----------



## joiseymike (Feb 8, 2009)

Got any finished pics yet?


----------

